# whose going to see Rigoletto tomorrow?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

at the met live in hd?

I was thinking about going to to listen to the music. Once upon a time it was my favorite opera, before being exposed to so many more great operas in the met's live in hd series, but now I've forgotten most of the music from it save for Caro nome (which I had forgotten was from rigoletto) and bella figlia del amore and la donn 'e mobile.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Io, no. I guess the recent interview with Debbie Voigt and La Damrau during Les Troyens did it for me: "You know, Las Vegas, get it?" I love the opera but do not want to see it spoiled. Or not, I just don't want to see it again. It makes old chestnuts taste fresh.

Besides if I eat any more popcorn I am going to have to have my pants Rigolet out.


----------



## Pamina (Sep 5, 2012)

I saw it today. I like traditional productions best, but I don't mind an updated one if it is done well and doesn't go too faraway from the original story or intent. This one made sense and stuck closely to story, even enhancing it with the Vegas theme. Performers were good, especially Lucic as Rigoletto, Damrau as the most believable Gilda I have ever seen, Stefan Kocan as a greasy hit man Sparafucile (his long low note when he sang his name at the end of the Pari siamo duet was stunning!) and Piotr Beczala as a suave Duke.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I was satisfied with the radio broadcast...though I confess I didn't listen nonstop.


----------

